# Can we abandon a sprinkler head?



## artbuc (Mar 24, 2022)

Our HOA clubhouse is protected by a dry sprinkler system. It is a 5000sf single floor with attic and small partial basement. All three areas have sprinkler heads. One head is located in a very small broom closet on the first floor. We discovered it when a seal failed and it began leaking air. We are wondering if this particular head can be abandoned. Right now our sprinkler system maintenance contractor removed and capped  the bad pendant and we are waiting on delivery of the replacement. I am looking for the sprinkler drawings but not sure if they exist. Our clubhouse is a 20 year old Pulte build. 

How do we go about determining if we can abandon this pendant? Thanks.


----------



## Genduct (Mar 24, 2022)

artbuc said:


> Our HOA clubhouse is protected by a dry sprinkler system. It is a 5000sf single floor with attic and small partial basement. All three areas have sprinkler heads. One head is located in a very small broom closet on the first floor. We discovered it when a seal failed and it began leaking air. We are wondering if this particular head can be abandoned. Right now our sprinkler system maintenance contractor removed and capped  the bad pendant and we are waiting on delivery of the replacement. I am looking for the sprinkler drawings but not sure if they exist. Our clubhouse is a 20 year old Pulte build.
> 
> How do we go about determining if we can abandon this pendant? Thanks.


If the head was part of the original design, the closet was seen to be large enough to be considered an area that had the potential  of having a fire start in the closet that could go undetected until it was a real conflagration.  I would assume that that was the case and have a Sprinkler Contractor repalce the head.
Sprinklers come in different sizes, heat ranges and models.  It is important to replace it with Like and Same.

In the even unlikely event that a closet was retro fitted and "swallowed" a sprinkler head,  that same, experienced Sprinkler Contractor could figure that out.  DOn't you have a Sprinkler contractor "On Call"?


----------



## artbuc (Mar 24, 2022)

Thx, I am trying to find drawings to determine if closet was retrofit. It is only 2 x 2 but maybe original design assumed flammable chemicals might be stored there…just guessing. Yes, we have a sprinkler contractor on-call. They are the nes who removed and capped it. When they were here we all just assumed we would replace. No one even asked the question.

Does it make a difference if our clubhouse is residential or commercial code?


----------



## ICE (Mar 24, 2022)

If the closet was created after the CofO and swallowed a head there should be a record of a permit or perhaps an invoice to install a another head outside the closet.  The contractor should be able to determine if there is the correct coverage.


----------



## Genduct (Mar 24, 2022)

artbuc said:


> Thx, I am trying to find drawings to determine if closet was retrofit. It is only 2 x 2 but maybe original design assumed flammable chemicals might be stored there…just guessing. Yes, we have a sprinkler contractor on-call. They are the nes who removed and capped it. When they were here we all just assumed we would replace. No one even asked the question.
> 
> Does it make a difference if our clubhouse is residential or commercial code?


Ice has a good comment as well, it would be hard to imagine that they would "Swallow" a head meant for the larger area,  BUT ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE

Good that you "Asked The Question"


----------



## Genduct (Mar 24, 2022)

artbuc said:


> Thx, I am trying to find drawings to determine if closet was retrofit. It is only 2 x 2 but maybe original design assumed flammable chemicals might be stored there…just guessing. Yes, we have a sprinkler contractor on-call. They are the nes who removed and capped it. When they were here we all just assumed we would replace. No one even asked the question.
> 
> Does it make a difference if our clubhouse is residential or commercial code?


I am in Philly,  let me know what you figure out 
Mike  267 784 2401   Am Curious


----------



## Genduct (Mar 24, 2022)

Genduct said:


> I am in Philly,  let me know what you figure out
> Mike  267 784 2401   Am Curious


Your Clubhouse is most likely Commercial for group use or there would havenot neededa sprinkler system in the 1st place


----------



## artbuc (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes, I believe our clubhouse is coded Commercial. I found drawings. The closet is original and sprinklers are shown in all closets. We will replace the failed pendant and follow-up to determine what testing is required for other pendants throughout the building. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 25, 2022)

Sprinker systems in most jurisdiction are  maintained in accordance with NFPA 25, sin this is molt likly a NFPA 13 system, all areas including small closets will need to have a head in them


----------



## artbuc (Mar 25, 2022)

TheCommish said:


> Sprinker systems in most jurisdiction are  maintained in accordance with NFPA 25, sin this is molt likly a NFPA 13 system, all areas including small closets will need to have a head in them


Yes, this is a NFPA 13 system. Interesting that most closets have heads but some do not. I have to check all of them but it looks like closets that are locked have heads but unlocked coat closets do not have heads. I assume there is a reason for that.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 26, 2022)

Were there renovations that added closets? A through NPFA 25 evaluation should note and suggest corrective actions for unsprinkled areas.


----------



## DJMenitoff (Mar 26, 2022)

Maybe have your sprinkler contractor check all the heads while they’re there. Others may need replacement.


----------



## artbuc (Mar 26, 2022)

DJMenitoff said:


> Maybe have your sprinkler contractor check all the heads while they’re there. Others may need replacement.


I have learned that dry heads must be tested every ten years. So we need to do that.


----------

